# Help with external sd



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Is there a way to mount external sd as the internal ? I want external sd to be my default storage location.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I think we all want that. Lol.

As of right now, I've only seen one method on xda. I couldn't link it if I tried though. I didn't feel comfortable doing it and I've done some sketchy shit :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Think I'm just going to set it up as usb mass storage

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Most applications I've found you can change the download/storage location to the ext...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

